# Need to find and install MMCSS



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I recently foolishly deleted MMCSS from my Windows Server 2012. :uhoh:
Wondering if anyone could help me get it back on my computer?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

How did you delete the Multimedia Class Scheduler Service?


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I deleted it in Task manager at least that is what I think I did.

This is the file I found before deleting it. So I am not certain:

How to Disable MMCSS , Multimedia Class Scheduler

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"Think I did"

Why were you removing it in the first place?

Task manager takes the service out of memory. Did you run the last line in the how to of deleting the service?


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I do not remember whether I ran the last line or not. It is no longer listed in task manager though. Any idea how I can get it back?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Might work this way Start/Stop Multimedia Class Scheduler service in Windows 7 from Services, Regedit or CMD


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Any idea how I can get it back? 

set the service to auto start in Services and reboot the server.


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

joeten said:


> Might work this way Start/Stop Multimedia Class Scheduler service in Windows 7 from Services, Regedit or CMD


I do not see MMCSS listed in Services or Regedit.


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> Any idea how I can get it back?
> 
> set the service to auto start in Services and reboot the server.


MMCSS is not listed in Services. :nonono:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OK that means you did the full procedure including deleting the file.

My guess, and I see nothing in google on it, is to reverse the process.
Restore the dll file
register the dll file
sc create the service
go into services and set the service to auto


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wand3r3r,

I am a bit at a loss on how to restore the dll. My computer knowledge is lacking and all the more with server. Could you please tell me how to do that?

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This would be a basic workstation skill. You would first determine if the file is missing and then you would go to your recycle bin, assuming you deleted it when at the server.

If not in recycle bin you would go to your backups to do a restore of the file.
You do have backups?


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just can't thank you enough for all your help. :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy to do so. Where are you in the process of getting the service back?


----------

